# Fish Stores



## jon. o (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I am having trouble tracking down a Serrasalmus Maculatus. I live near Nanaimo on Vancouver Island BC Canada. Since I live in Canada I cant get them from AE Aquatics, sharks aquarium, or aqua scape. All the fish stores near me only have red bellies. Does anyone know a store near me that has piranhas, or a reliable supplier I could buy from in Canada? I am just looking for 1 Mac.

Jon


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought that some of our sponsors also have shops in Canada.

You may wanna use our store locator...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/forum/223-store-locator/


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I asked a bit ago and the only answer was some guy whos min order was $200.

I wish Canada had one, I'd be a frequent customer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

The only Canadian supplier would be Below Water out of Quebec. Though he does have a minimum order as do the sponsors on this website. The only thing you can do is keep an eye out at your stores for a Mac or you could place an ad on kijiji or BC Aquaria asking if anyone is looking to sell theirs.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Our sponsors do not have a minimum order.

Jon. Look up Primitive Jungle. If they are still open and you go there. Tell the owner Piranha Fury says Hi.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

You'll have to come out to Ontario for some. I know a few places near me or in the area.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> You'll have to come out to Ontario for some. I know a few places near me or in the area.


GTA is the only place in ontario with good piranha....


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Check with the owners at your lfs see if they can order you one in on there next order they may not have them in store dosnt meen they can't get them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> *Our sponsors do not have a minimum order*.
> 
> Jon. Look up Primitive Jungle. If they are still open and you go there. Tell the owner Piranha Fury says Hi.


Johnny have you purchased from any of our sponsors before because when I priced out a fish from Shark Aquarium I was told a $200 minimum order to Canada.

And Primitive Jungle went out of business


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I talked to Alex (AE Aquatics)

There is no minimum order. But with the $125 import fee its not really worth it unless your buying 300-400$ worth of fish.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I talked to Alex (AE Aquatics)
> 
> There is no minimum order. But with the $125 import fee its not really worth it unless your buying 300-400$ worth of fish.


Then you add in shipping for $400 worth of fish and it gets stupid expensive. Not to mention you would have to pick it up at the airport right?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

duster1971 said:


> Check with the owners at your lfs see if they can order you one in on there next order they may not have them in store dosnt meen they can't get them.


 I agree. Alot of stores have potential stock lists alot longer then what they usually carry.


----------

